# What is the little pill thing inside HPTs?



## Lyra

I've been wondering this since I dismantled my first HPT :blush: On the FRER ones at least, there is the wick - test strip - sponge - then a little beige round tablet with bevelled edges. It looks like an aspirin but less powdery. It seems to be insoluble. 

I googled it, and thought I would definitely find an answer as there are many nutters like me who take these things apart :haha: but I can't find anything! However I did find some interesting things:

1) Someone tried to dissolve the one in their test under water and it turned red hot - other people have also had this experience!

2) Another person put the tablet on the still damp test strip and it turned their BFN into a BFP!!!!! I don't know whether they later got a confirmed BFP I'm afraid!

Of course, after seeing this I went digging through my trash and pulled out my test from earlier today and first tried putting it on the damp wick and then test strip - disappointingly it stayed BFN. I then very cautiously ran it under cold water - didn't even get warm!

Just thought you ladies would like to know, as it gives us a good excuse to be dismantling tests in the interests of science....! But I really would like to know what those tablet things are, I can't see why they would need to be moisture absorbing things as there is a sponge in there anyway and the tests are sealed in foil to begin with.


----------



## anna_marie

It doesn't hold the dye does it?


----------



## Lyra

I thought that, but it's not even touching the test strip and theres a small rectangular sponge between the test strip and tablet so don't think it could possibly have any affect on it!


----------



## PoasCrazy

Its just compressed sand into a pill. It sucks up excess pee so your test dosent drip. It also helps your test not reek of pee a day or 2 after it dries.

Anything else you read is a myth. :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Interesting. I never thought to tear one apart until joining B&B. Now I'm beginning to think I am the only one who hasn't.


----------



## Lyra

Aww, compressed sand, really? I'm so disappointed, I was looking forward to at least having the fun of experimenting with my discarded BFN's! I wonder why 2 different people though would report the getting hot thing? Also it's a huge shame about the false BFP myth as well since I can imagine quite a few on here would love to do that just to see what it would look like!


----------



## BearsMummy

I just took an old one of mine apart, after reading this post!!

I'm going to see about the 'hot thing' now!!


----------



## PoasCrazy

Lyra said:


> Aww, compressed sand, really? I'm so disappointed, I was looking forward to at least having the fun of experimenting with my discarded BFN's! I wonder why 2 different people though would report the getting hot thing? Also it's a huge shame about the false BFP myth as well since I can imagine quite a few on here would love to do that just to see what it would look like!

I know right!!!!! My little sister is 15 and some kids around her school were spreading the rumor that if you ate it you would miscarry. Sort of like emergency contraception inside of a pee stick. It took me days to convince her otherwise. Just like right now she believes that you can't get pregnant if you dont orgasm..... Stupid teens.


----------



## mammag

I have always wondered this but never asked! I have like 9 of them in my drawer right now from dismantled pee sticks, looks like I got some investigatin' to do.....


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Grumblebea said:


> Interesting. I never thought to tear one apart until joining B&B. Now I'm beginning to think I am the only one who hasn't.

Lol I havent ever taken my tests apart...and dont really want to. Though pee is super sterile, I just get grossed out haha.


----------

